# MWSF Keynote news, comments, photos, ...



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Just to keep everything organized. Post news, comments and photos about MWSF here. Type confirmed new products in bold. Like this:

*iPod shuffle confirmed, see ipod-shuffle.com*


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

It has begun. Vertigo of U2 is the intro track.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Now a song of the Black Eyed Peas...


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

song ends, steve begins !


----------



## ScottW (Jan 11, 2005)

Senne, thanks for the updates!


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Spotlight is much better than Microsoft's or Google's alternatives, according to Steve Jobs.


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve's now talking about Spotlight.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

No problem, Scott. BTW, I'm translating the important things from MacOSX.nl.


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve just crashed Spotlight photo viewer!


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Spotlight will be available for 3th party developers, to integrate the technology into their software. (cool)


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

haha, a crash indeed, macosx.nl confirms too


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

New version of Mail for Tiger uses spotlight technology to search mail boxes.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*Quicktime 7 in Tiger*


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 11, 2005)

That's great work Senne keep it up


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

QT 7 Indeed - 24 channels of surrond sound, support for high-def. video, live resizing.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

with its new code H.264, it will support HD-DVD and Blue Ray


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 11, 2005)

Cell phone announced!!!!!


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

tscrace, keep on going.  I'm going to get my self a cup of coffee now.


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Wasn't steve just demonstarting QT 7 scalability with that cell?


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Extra Dashboard Dock under the normal Dock when Dashboard is activated. I don't know what that actually means..


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

widgets: calc, calender, address book, stickies, itunes controller, world clock, and most important: Translator Widget which translates realtime


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 11, 2005)

APPLESTORE IS DOWNNNNNNN!!!!!

I am getting so excited over this


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

iChat - U to 10 people in one audio chat, multiparty video, up to 4 people in one video chat using H.264


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iChat AV will support new H264-codec, also with webcam streaming.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

new maximum of audio chat: 10 participants in one time


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Demoing iChat video fullscreen.  Looks pretty slick!


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 11, 2005)

senne said:
			
		

> Just to keep everything organized. Post news, comments and photos about MWSF here. Type confirmed new products in bold. Like this:
> 
> *iPod shuffle confirmed, see ipod-shuffle.com*



Doubtfull, the domain was registered yesterday:

--------------
Registrant:
   dandi-design

   1209 Page Street
   Apt 1
   San Francisco, California 94117
   United States

   Registered through: GoDaddy.com (http://www.godaddy.com)
   Domain Name: IPOD-SHUFFLE.COM
      Created on: 10-Jan-05
      Expires on: 10-Jan-06
      Last Updated on: 10-Jan-05
-----------------

FaRuvius


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Tiger will be released in the first half of 2005 (senne: which probably means in June). 2005 will be the year of the HD video (senne: iHome?)


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

*Final Cut Express HD*


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*iLife 05*


----------



## macgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

You're awesome!  Keep it up!


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Every single software piece of iLife will be updated. Begins with iPhoto: integrated Spotlight (keyword search), RAW format support.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 11, 2005)

FCE/HD is a neat idea, but at the moment, anyone who can afford a hi-def camera is unlikely to be shopping for lower-cost software, I would think....


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iPhoto support video too in its iLife 05 version ! (MPEG4) You can import and play the files.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iPhoto gets its own personal Dashboard, to adjust tint, blur, sharpness, etc... Function for automaticly rotating photos into the right position (senne: ??). Superperformance, superfast scrolling, etc..


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve demonstartes cool 'straighten' feature in iPhoto.


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Straigthen overlays a grid on the screen, then you can rotate the pic to match the grid and it recrops the photo.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

rotating photos function: when  you have accidently took a photo a bit rotated, iPhoto will put it back into the right position with a grid system

new transtions and more than 1 transition in slideshow

new photobook designs


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

     iLife '05 features major upgrades for each application. iPhoto features project folders subfolders. Calendar view to search for things by day/month/year. Supports MPEG-4 movies. New iPhoto supports RAW, a feature found in high-end digital cameras. New editing tools, including quick thumbnail view of photos in library. Integrated with Dashboard for quick, easy editing of both JPEG and RAW photos. Jobs offers demo of new iPhoto. Impressive editing tools for rotate/zoom. Can view/organize MPEG movies


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

     Final Cut Expres HD video editing suite introduced...adds LiveType for animated tiling. Sountrack for custom music. Seamlessly integrates with iMovie files and Motion. Priced at $299. Available in February. $99 upgrade from Final Cut Express [strangely no audience reaction]


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Tiger: on track for delivery in first half of this year. "Long before Longhorn."


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iMovie now


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

iChat: improved. Up to 10 simultaneous people for audio conference. Using H.264, multiparty video conferencing--up to four people. Jobs offers demo of video conference. Danika (from Paris), Phill Schiller, and Scott. Full screen view of all four parties. Realtime reflections around table [conference call simulation].


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Dashboard: for quickly accessing . Calculator, Stickies, Address Book, iTunes Controller and some new ones: Unit Converter, Discitonary/Thesarus, Stock tracker [Laughter: shows AAPL up and MSFT down], weather, yellow pages. Jobs demo Dashboard. Quickly show various widgets [Shows AAPL stock quote] "We're down today. We still have a lot to go in the keynote." [demos Unit conversion: laugther from EURO/DOLLAR DOLLAR/YEN trade prices] Weather Widget. [cycles through various weather scenarious]. Open architecture for Widget creation.


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 11, 2005)

*IMovie-select transitions on import from camcorder*


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

QuickTime 7 to be included with Tiger--largest upgrade in last 7 years to be included with Tiger. 30 million downloaded copies of QuickTime 6. 98% have been to Windows users. Live resing, full-screen overlay. Complete MPEG-4 compliance. Best thing is the H.264 codec, which is expected to be used as basis of next-generation DVDs. Brief demo showed. Scalable from cell phones to HD.


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Mail Overview: complete overhaul of Mail.app. Integrated Spotlight search. Instant serach in over 100,000 in different mailboxes. "Smart Mailbox" watches for keywords and automatically creates links to incoming emails with specific words. New On-screen for managing incoming photos (adding to iPhoto, viewing thumbnails, etc.)


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Spotlight overview. Better than competition (Google, etc.) because it's built in the core OS. Better interface because its made by Apple. Instantly notified of changes. Can be integrated by developers into Mac OS X applications. Jobs offers in-depth demo of Spotlight technology using Mac OS X Tiger. [encounters bug: "that's why we have backup systems here"] Spotlight technology added to Finder with Smart Folders and System Preferences.


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Panther: phenomenally successful. Over 14 million active users. Most successful Mac OS. Mac OS X Tiger on track to ship in first half of this year. 200 new features. Improved Windows connectivity, .Mac sync, Safari adds automatic RSS detection, Automator. "No time for all of them." Will discuss a few.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

iMovie, now also handles HD.


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

New iMovie. Now edits HD video. Also offers..Magic iMovie, MPEG-4 video, new transition & effects, and more.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*MACOSX.NL notices an icon in the Dock that looks like an iWorks icon !* It looks like an iMac with some documents and an iSight on top of it.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

major speed increase in iMovie


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve is happy, report MacOSX.nl


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

"The year of High Definition video," or so Steve is proclaiming.

Sony-Chief Ando on stage.


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Kunitake Ando, president of Sony just walked on stage.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

Ando says "Great admiratio and respect for Apple products" software and hardware. Sony & Apple together will bring a revolution in how videos are made.


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Steve films Ando with a Sony HD camcorder.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

iDVD:
new version
15 amazing new themes
Animated Drop zones
1 setp DVD creation-capture right from Camera to DVD
All formats now + and - R and RW (not sure about Dual layer)
demo ensues


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Ando lost his text and forgets how iMovie calls... That poor man.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

GarageBand:
Steves reminding us about the Jam Packs
Jam Pack 4, Orchestral: #1 request
8 to 8 track recording at a time
Real-time music notation
Pitch and timing fixing
recorded tracks are now as flexible as software instrument based tracks
make your OWN loops
fun vocal transformer
John Meyer again to demo it


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

for me unknow John Mayer tests Garageband


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Demonstrating GarageBand with John Mayer.


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

New GarageBand. Realtime music notation from Garageband. 8 track recording. pit & timing fixing. create your own loops, and more. John Mayer invited on stage. Records 4 tracks live on stage.  [10:18 ET]


 new iDVD supports more more formats. New Menus. One-step DVD creation. All DVD formats supported.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

iWork!


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*iWork*


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

iWork

Jobs introduces iWork, successor to AppleWorks. Built with Mac OS X and iLife in mind. Two applications: Keynote 2 (cinema-quality presentations, animated text, powerful animated builds, presenter display, self-running kiosks. Jobs says he used Keynote for everything

 interactive slideshows and self-playing keynote slideshows.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

(itunes will not be updated, hmmm..)


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Now we're getting to the good stuff.  That's one rumor confirmed.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*Pages*


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

AppleWorks old, pre-dates OS X. iWork includes Keynote 2 (which he is using)


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Schill Philler is there, and appearantly he is NOT in Paris, liars ! Ow, Phill Shiller of course


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

New Application called "Pages" as new word prcoessor. Footnotes, etc. 40 Apple designed templates. Drag & drop rearrangement of templates. Very easy starting point. Phil Schiller invited on stage to demo new word processing application: Pages.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

Pages uses real-time animations, fe: when moving a picture, the text adjust real time to the picture's position


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*MAC MINI*


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

holy crap ........ Mac Mini


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

size = 3 times an iPod mini (wow !), Combo Drive, firewire, VGA-output & DVIoutput,


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

iWork, successor to AppleWorks

iLife '05

Final Cut Express HD; $299.

01:34 PM - The Mac mini fits in the palm of your hand. Hook it into your own keyboard and mouse, or Apple's.

01:34 PM - The Mac mini looks like a 3" tall CD drive. A short cube. All the connections, DVI and VGA. 

01:33 PM - Introducing the Mac mini -- ThinkSecret was right!

01:32 PM - "Why doesn't Apple provide a stripped down lower cost Mac?" 

01:32 PM - iWork available January 22 for $79


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

"Bring your own display, mouse and keyboard"


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

ethernet, headphone jack, usb2 and of course iLife 05 !


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

mac mini
slot loading on the front Combo Drive
Firewire, USB 2, Modem, DVI and VGA out.
Wow, this thing is small.
Not much larger than Steves Palm. About the size of an Airport base made square.

Hook it to any Display, Keyboard or Mouse
Comes with Panther
Comes with iLife 05
Price: $499 with 1.25 G4, 256, 40 gig, Combo
$599 1.42 and 80 gig


Available Jan 22


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

1.15Ghz G4 for 499, 1.4Ghz G4 for 599, 256MB RAM


----------



## tscrace (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks about a third of the size of the cube. Like you took a slice of the Cube. BYODKM: Bring Your Own Display, Keyboard, and Mouse. Its about 6 x 6 x 2.5. Comes with Panther, iLife 05. $499 with 1.25GHz G4 processor. 40GB hard drive.


----------



## Viro (Jan 11, 2005)

the mac mini is cool


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

     Apple introduces Mac mini. New member of Mac family Slot-load Combo optical drive. Play DVDs, burn CDs. Queit. Tiny, FireWire, ethernet, USB 2.o, both DVI/VGA output. Very tine. Height is half the size of an iPod mini. BYODKM. Bring Your Own Display, Keyboard, Mouse. Firs tone is $499: 1.25GHz 256MB/40GB More memory and larger hard drive for $599. Will ship on January 22. Ships in a box smaller than the regular iPod box


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

need .... pictures... of... design............ NOW


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

     iTunes: iTunes has sold more than 230 million songs to date. Apple now sells 1.25M songs per day...a rate of 0.5B per year. In 15 countries, represents 70% of music market. Since thanksgiving, Apple has sold 1 million Pre-Paid songs. Apple has retooled iTunes Essential section


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> Ships in a box smaller than the regular iPod box



.... wow. This thing is going to be my new DVD-player, Internet and Media Device for my TV. Goodbye iHome !


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 11, 2005)

Found this elsewhere..

http://webpages.charter.net.nyud.net:8090/mattman7/mini.jpg


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 11, 2005)

This Is F***k Awesome I Want One Nowwwww!!!!!


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

http://webpages.charter.net.nyud.net:8090/mattman7/box.jpg


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

     iPod: Apple sold 733,000 iPods in 2003 holiday quarter. Apple sold more than 4.5 million iPods in 2004 holiday quarter. 500% growth from 2003. Apple has sold 10M iPod. Over 8M sold in 2004. Jobs shows 10 millionth iPod made. Was kept, not sold. 3 of top 5 consumer electronc products at Amazon were Apple (iPod, iPod mini, and Prepaid iTunes card). Over 400 accessories avaialble for the iPod


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

one more thing..........


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

Pages? - http://webpages.charter.net.nyud.net:8090/mattman7/1.jpg


----------



## drustar (Jan 11, 2005)

The links are not showing up.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

*iPod flash*


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2005)

is it a blog?


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

*iPod Shuffle*


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iPod shuffle, not iPod Shuffle


----------



## lurk (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is the pic for those with broken links. ;-)


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iPod shuffle has no screen (?? )


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

shuffles the music for you (senne: stupid)


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

$99


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice...  Just nice...  ;-)


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

acts like a USB flash drive


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

http://pictures.hentges.lu/tmp/shuf.jpg


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

iPod shuffle picture


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

you can buy it TODAY


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2005)

ooooooOOOOOOoooooooo ^^


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

149$ for 1GB


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

     Apple introduces iPod Shuffle..flash based player. Smaller than most packs of game. Weighs the same as 4 quarters (less than 1 ounce). Volume/Up dow. Simple LED to provide feedback. No display. Either shuffle or album-based playback. USB 2 transfer connector under connector at the bottom. 12-hour rechargeable battery. Mac/PC compatible. Ships with a laynard that connects directly to bottom connector for easy carrying.


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2005)

capacity?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2005)

$99 for 512mb?


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

1gb and 512mb


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Mercedes Benz, Nissan, Volvo and Scion will be introducing iPod adapters for their factory-installed auto stereos in 2005. Alfa Romeo and Ferrari will be doing so as well. Mercedes is an exhibitor at this year's show, and is showing its SLK and CLS models with iPod controls.

  Jobs made passing reference to Motorola's forthcoming iTunes-e


----------



## kainjow (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.apple.com


----------



## masternew (Jan 11, 2005)

www.apple.com


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple is also introducing a line of $29 accessories that include an armband, dock, sports case and 20-hour battery extender. They will be available in the next four weeks.


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 11, 2005)

pds said:
			
		

> capacity?


1 GB 240 songs - $149
512 MB - 120 songs - $99


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank You Guys You All Have Been Great Company!!!


----------



## chadwick (Jan 11, 2005)

Still no PowerBook updates. I'm going to have to wait forever. 

That Mac mini sure is great, though


----------



## Pardus (Jan 11, 2005)

canada 
stores up


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

new site online apple.com


----------



## dilvish (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## macgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

you guys rule


----------



## DHBat (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks to you all for your input.
Very entertaining !!


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 11, 2005)

BTW, that link has been "nyud.net"ized to try to help keep it from being overloaded - the actual link is 

http://webpages.charter.net/mattman7/box.jpg

...Though chances are, it'll be shut down if everyone clicks on it =)


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2005)

fabulous - thanks


----------



## Browni (Jan 11, 2005)

aw i was hoping for a 2gb model


----------



## clc2112 (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow.. All good but I really wanted to hear speed bumps for the dual G5 AND the powerbook.    Kind of saddened.  But hey, that cube^1/3 is pretty cool!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Bravo! Now, when will we see the powerbook updated? Or is it going to be a silent update?


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

Damn, stores down again.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

I am not really sure how much the price for iLife 05 and panther is but if they will be $299 together, then the hardware price for the iMac mini will be only $200!!!!!! Uffff! I will buy one!


----------



## bobw (Jan 11, 2005)

Tune to CNBC for some coverage of Mac World shortly.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 11, 2005)

iWork! goodbye ms word 

also, the Mac Mini looks really, really cool....i'm hoping to get it for my parents


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2005)

Anybody know if the mini does power in the box or is there a brick?

It looks like a brick in the gallery on apple's site.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

On the site it says:





> In the Box
> - Mac mini
> - Mac OS X, iLife 05 and more
> - DVI to VGA adapter
> ...


So I suppose it's all in the box ...


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2005)

On the quicktime gallery there's a brick at the back on both the Apple and the 3rd party accessory shot.  It looks like it's connected to the power jack on the back.

No big deal at all. The machine has a space on my desk. Can't wait till they ship to Cairo!


----------



## PowerPC (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you so much for the live coverage of the event!
Woooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww! ))


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah, also thanks from my side. I think I never pressed the reload button as often as on this thread.


----------

